# Challenge - Do Not Laugh While Watching This



## BumbleBee (9/7/14)

Turn up the volume and Watch this, don't laugh, I dare you

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ET (9/7/14)

challenge completed. did once almost smile but i don't have kids so my resistance is still high


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/7/14)

I lost that bet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (10/7/14)

i also lost

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/7/14)

There is nothing more enjoyable than the laughter of a child, unless it's 3am..... and you don't have a child

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ (10/7/14)

Challenge completed.. My resitance must be high


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/7/14)

Resistance is futile with this one! So adorable! Kinda almost makes me broody... ALMOST

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (10/7/14)

Aaaa so sweet, there is nothing like a baby/child laughing to full a mothers hard with so much joy. I didn’t laugh but I smiled and miss my baby's sooo much at this moment.

AND

Ooooo @Stroodlepuff, why just almost


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/7/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Aaaa so sweet, there is nothing like a baby/child laughing to full a mothers hard with so much joy. I didn’t laugh but I smiled and miss my baby's sooo much at this moment.
> 
> AND
> 
> Ooooo @Stroodlepuff, why just almost


 
Kids are expensive  and hard work  I like being able to give them back haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (10/7/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Kids are expensive  and hard work  I like being able to give them back haha


 
Hahahahaha yes until you have your own and then you don't want to let go of them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/7/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Kids are expensive  and hard work  I like being able to give them back haha


The rewards greatly out number the negatives. Thought exacty the same until the little one came, can't imagine life without him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> The rewards greatly out number the negatives. Thought exacty the same until the little one came, can't imagine life without him.


 
Lol I dont not want kids... just not now  Giz has a daughter and I love her to pieces as if she were my own, but when she goes home to her mom I am thankful because its exahusting lol I know it would be different if she was my own though  

One day  Maybe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (10/7/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Lol I dont not want kids... just not now  Giz has a daughter and I love her to pieces as if she were my own, but when she goes home to her mom I am thankful because its exahusting lol I know it would be different if she was my own though
> 
> One day  Maybe


 
Hahaha no the exahustion is more when they are your own... but you wont mind


----------



## Metal Liz (10/7/14)

does it count if i was laughing in my head hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (10/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> does it count if i was laughing in my head hahaha


 
I think it counts


----------



## Die Kriek (10/7/14)

I failed . . . twice. That 3rd one's face is just priceless! And Charlie is an evil little bugger, that laugh at the end says he knew exactly what he was doing!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

